# New Recipes I'd Like To Try



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)

Found a new recipe I am interested in trying, thought I would share it.  Then I thought, what better way than to share new recipes we'd like to try?

Here we go:

Tuscan Spiedini with Fresh Herbs, Lemon, and Cracked Fennel Seeds - American Diabetes Association®


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2014)

How long before you share another recipe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)

WE can share recipes...anyone is welcome to chime in with a new recipe they see.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 5, 2014)

My goodness Andy,      At least allow the ink to dry on your screen before asking for more, or allow PF to try this one and give us a thumb's up.   I think it looks good.  

I have been wanting to make a good red enchilada sauce for a long time.  Not happy with prev recipes I tried, and you have to eat a whole pan of 'em , like making lasagna or a ham,  after 3 days... nor have I been happy with canned sauces, even from the Mexican market, too tomatoe-y.  

This is a recipe I found recent and want to give it a go.  I think  I will use beef or chicken broth instead of all that water but otherwise I probably won't tinker with it as it is someone's old family recipe.  

Homemade Enchilada Sauce - Circle B Kitchen - Circle B Kitchen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh that one looks good, Whiska...I've been looking for a good enchilada sauce !  Thanks!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 6, 2014)

This is a good idea for a thread PF!
Whisk that enchilada sauce sounds great.  I've been looking for a good one for years.  Thanks


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link to that site Whiska!

I found this recipe there, and after all the talk of eggs here lately, I can't wait to give this a try. 

Panko-Crusted Fried Soft-Boiled Eggs - Circle B Kitchen - Circle B Kitchen


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't keep links for recipes I want to try.  If I find a recipe that looks good, I immediately copy it to my computer as a Word document.  That way, if the site goes down or the recipe is removed, I'm still good.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I don't keep links for recipes I want to try.  If I find a recipe that looks good, I immediately copy it to my computer as a Word document.  That way, if the site goes down or the recipe is removed, I'm still good.



I normally do that too Andy although I rarely copy where I got it.

I wouldn't want to share it in this thread without reworking the working of the instructions because of the copyright laws.


----------



## Bookbrat (Jun 6, 2014)

I like to save recipes right away, too. I tried pinning on Pinterest, but it was a pain, and links were often no good. I import interesting recipes into a MasterCook cookbook, then it's easy to search by what ingredients I have on hand. The last one I saved was one from DC. I think the next ones will be from this post. Panko crusted soft boiled eggs...whodathunkit.


* Exported from MasterCook *

                          Lamb and Potato Curry

Recipe By     :Steve Kroll, Discuss Cooking Forum
Serving Size  : 0     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Lamb

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2                lbs  lamb stew meat -- cut into 1-2 inch pieces
  3             medium  onions -- thinly sliced
  2               Tbsp  minced garlic
  2               Tbsp  minced ginger
  1                can  tomato puree -- (28 oz.)
  3               Tbsp  oil -- or as needed (3 to 4)
  3                     green cardamom pods
  5                     cloves
  1               inch  cinnamon stick
  2                     black cardamom pods
  2                     bay leaves
  2                Tsp  cumin seeds
  1                Tsp  turmeric powder
  1                Tsp  red chilli powder
  2                Tsp  coriander powder
  1                Tsp  garam masala powder
     1/4           cup  yogurt
  4                     red potatoes -- peeled and quartered (4 to 5)
                        Salt to taste
     1/4           cup  fresh cilantro -- chopped (optional)
  1                     hot green chillies -- seeded and chopped (optional) (1 to 2)

    Add the oil to a cold dutch oven or large kadai. Add the cloves, bay leaves, black and green cardamoms, and cinnamon. Turn the heat to medium and allow the spices to warm in the oil until they become fragrant.

    When the spices begin to crackle, add the onions. Saute until the onions become translucent, then add the cumin seeds, ginger, and garlic. Continue sauteing, stirring occasionally, until the onions are light brown and begin to caramelize. If the onions become too dry, add a tablespoon of water to the pan.

    While the onion mixture is cooking, in a separate pan cook the lamb pieces in oil over medium-high heat. Work in batches, so as not to crowd the pan. Stir until the pieces are browned on all sides. This is to seal the meat. Add the lamb to the onion mixture, along with the turmeric, chilli powder, and coriander powder.

    Add the canned tomatoes and cook over medium heat until most of the moisture has evaporated from the pan.

    Add the yogurt. Stir until the yogurt is blended.

    Add 2-3 cups of hot water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover, and simmer until the lamb begins to become tender, maybe 30 minutes.

    Add the potatoes, garam masala, and salt to taste. Simmer until the lamb is very tender and the potatoes are done.

    If desired, garnish with cilantro and chopped green chillis. Serve the curry with an Indian bread (naan, roti, chapati) and rice.


S(Internet Address):
  "http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/lamb-and-potato-curry-79546.html"
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 6, 2014)

I copy recipes I like to my files too and I reference at the bottom it's source, in a general sort of way, eg food dot com/ simply recipes etc.    In this instance it was one I recently found on a blog and I went back in and followed her recipe list until I found it again.  Of course she didn't have it listed under anything Logical.  But I found it, and I am glad I referenced the whole blog source, as Kayelle found another good one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2014)

I copied and pasted the recipe into a document, but thought others might like it so I shared the link...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Found a new recipe I am interested in trying, thought I would share it.  Then I thought, what better way than to share new recipes we'd like to try?
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> Tuscan Spiedini with Fresh Herbs, Lemon, and Cracked Fennel Seeds - American Diabetes Association®


Definitely yum and quick too as you can fit in the marinading as and when. Good for guests too. Thanks PF


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the link to that site Whiska!
> 
> I found this recipe there, and after all the talk of eggs here lately, I can't wait to give this a try.
> 
> Panko-Crusted Fried Soft-BoiledÂ*Eggs - Circle B Kitchen - Circle B Kitchen


Now THAT'S something new to me. I don't do much deep frying but I could easily be persuaded to ake an exception for these.. Thanks, Kayelle.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I copied and pasted the recipe into a document, but thought others might like it so I shared the link...


Thank you again.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh gosh....so many!  I'll have to look through my 'to try' and narrow it down.  Many of them are from here. 

Good idea, princess....thanks!


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 9, 2014)

I usually use the copy-and paste method too when I spot a recipe I might like.   It's so easy and recipes can go right into my "Try Soon" file.  The first "Try Soon" file is 270 pages and Book 2 is only 202 pages 2 or 3 recipes on each page.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2014)

Most everybody knows I don't bake but when I saw this I just might. I have an abundance of super thin skin Meyer lemons on my tree and the thought of using the whole thing interests me. I'm lazy too.

Lazy Mary's Lemon Tart recipe on Food52.com


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2014)

I print out recipes I want to make or have made.
So if anyone wants to see one they will have to come over and rifle through about 200 pages that aren't in any particular order 

That said, I just saw this on YT and and the chicken/sausage combination appeals to me, so I will be making it soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD-OO1du9C8


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good, pac.  I love 'kabobs.  I have the same system as you - print them out, put them in a folder, and promise myself I'm going to organize them 'soon'.  sigh....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Looks good, pac.  I love 'kabobs.  I have the same system as you - print them out, put them in a folder, and promise myself I'm going to organize them 'soon'.  sigh....



I put them in virtual folders on my laptop so I don't have to print it out.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 9, 2014)

I do too, but...but...but... how do you follow a recipe while you're actually making it?  I'm old fashioned enough to like to have the paper copy in front of me and write on it when I need to.  Or let it get splattered on.  lol


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2014)

When I'm ready to make the recipe, that's when I print it.  I make notes on the printed copy as I cook.  If it turns out to be a keeper, I reformat it into my standard recipe format and print it out for the recipe book.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, I print them out to cook from.  I just have to remember what recipe it was and where I hid it on the computer.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I print them out to cook from.  I just have to remember what recipe it was and where I hid it on the computer.



What you need is some anal retentive guy to organize your files for you.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I do too, but...but...but... how do you follow a recipe while you're actually making it? I'm old fashioned enough to like to have the paper copy in front of me and write on it when I need to. Or let it get splattered on. lol


 
I like the paper copy, too.
Seems like when I try using my tablet or laptop it times out on me before I get the dish completed. Plus I have no room for either on my counter, so I am walking back and forth from prep area to kitchen table. The printed recipe I can hang up at eye level.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2014)

pacanis said:


> ... The printed recipe I can hang up at eye level.



...and I use Arial 12 pt. so I can read it without my glasses.  I'll have to go to 14 pt. soon or get stronger glasses.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 13, 2014)

This isn't so much a recipe as just discovering something new. If you haven't yet discovered veggie noodles, I highly recommend.  I was standing in the checkout line at BB&B and the little veghetti spiralizer lured me in. That night I made zucchini noodles (or "zoodles") and had them with my home made Italian sauce and turkey meatballs. Next, it'll be lemon zoodles (fresh herbs, lemon, fresh garlic, white wine & a sprinkle of parm. with grilled shrimp and cherry tomatoes.  There are only 3 small meatballs in that pic... I cut them in half.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> ...and I use Arial 12 pt. so I can read it without my glasses.  I'll have to go to 14 pt. soon or get stronger glasses.



I have this handy dandy little item I got at Key Bank when I worked there. They used to give them out as a favor to customers. It has a spring in it and a slot to hold a piece of paper. A child could hold it in the palm of their hand. It fits on the counter very nicely. I have never seen any thing like it since. ATK had something similar to it, only it had a ball that held the paper against the magnetic back. I treasure this little gizmo and those that know me know to never ask if they can use it. Not without supervision from me.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm all for "cute" veggies Janet. That's quite a gadget, and I LOVE your china! Welcome to DC by the way.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 13, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> This isn't so much a recipe as just discovering something new. If you haven't yet discovered veggie noodles, I highly recommend.  I was standing in the checkout line at BB&B and the little veghetti spiralizer lured me in. That night I made zucchini noodles (or "zoodles") and had them with my home made Italian sauce and turkey meatballs. Next, it'll be lemon zoodles (fresh herbs, lemon, fresh garlic, white wine & a sprinkle of parm. with grilled shrimp and cherry tomatoes.  There are only 3 small meatballs in that pic... I cut them in half.


What a good idea for those who are trying to lose weight or have to watch their carbohydrate intake. I think I might have a word with Mr Amazon to see if there's something similar on there.

Hi and welcome to DC, by the way

EDIT: Hmm, Amazon UK has spiral cutters but at nearly £30 - roughly speaking that's $45 (gulp!) - I think I could probably do without one.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> ...and I use Arial 12 pt. so I can read it without my glasses. I'll have to go to 14 pt. soon or get stronger glasses.


 
I'm a big fan of increasing font size


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I'm a big fan of increasing font size




I find I'm wearing my reading glasses more of the time now.  Mabye I can go back to 11 pt. for recipes and just stick with wearing glasses all the time I cook.  I have trouble fitting a recipe on one page sometimes and reducing type size will help.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 14, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I find I'm wearing my reading glasses more of the time now.  Mabye I can go back to 11 pt. for recipes and just stick with wearing glasses all the time I cook.  I have trouble fitting a recipe on one page sometimes and reducing type size will help.


It comes to us all in the end, Andy. Like you I live in my reading glasses these days unless I'm driving. 

I fought against distance glasses for a year or so despite the optician telling me I needed them. It wasn't until I started wearing them for driving that I realised how badly I needed them! Oops!

I have two pairs of prescription reading glasses for serious reading and 6 pairs of those non-prescription "reading" glasses in places like the kitchen, my handbag, etc., for when I might just need to read odd sentences. So why is it that in a smallish 2 bedroom/2 "reception" rooms/hall/kitchen and bathroom bungalow I can never find a pair of reading glasses when I want them?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2014)

MC, I have cheap reading glasses scattered about in several strengths.  Weaker glasses for using the computer and reading recipes.  Stronger ones for actually reading a book or tiny print labels and instructions.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2014)

When it became necessary for me to need reading glasses, I gave in and got them. For a long time they just sat in the drawer. I did just as well by taking my infinity glasses off and just using my eyes without any help. Then when I developed the cataracts, the surgery left me with very weak infinity lens (by request) and reading lens. I could no longer takes off my infinity glasses and see what I was sewing or reading. I needed those reading glasses. But as time has gone by, I am slowly getting back to not needing them all the time for close work. I have two pair of reading glasses. One for the computer and one for reading the very fine print at the bottom of a can. The next time I get new reading glasses, I will just get the ones for reading the very fine print. I was doing some needlework a couple of days ago. Without even thinking, I took off my infinity lens and just started sewing without even thinking about getting my reading glasses. And I have noticed that I can read some stuff without going for the reading glasses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2014)

Can we get anymore off topic than we have here? This is an untried recipe collection thread.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 14, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can we get anymore off topic than we have here? This is an untried recipe collection thread.



Yep, it's like trying to herd cats.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can we get anymore off topic than we have here? This is an untried recipe collection thread.


 
Is that a challenge?


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 14, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I'm all for "cute" veggies Janet. That's quite a gadget, and I LOVE your china! Welcome to DC by the way.


Thanks for the welcome Kayelle. I'm embarrassed to say I'm not a huge veggie eater.  Much, much better now, but still limited. So this is a big deal for me. I'll definitely have that dish again. I love pasta, but love it too much. When I can get portion size under control it's whole wheat or quinoa pasta most of the time.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 14, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> What a good idea for those who are trying to lose weight or have to watch their carbohydrate intake. I think I might have a word with Mr Amazon to see if there's something similar on there.
> 
> Hi and welcome to DC, by the way
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, Amazon UK has spiral cutters but at nearly £30 - roughly speaking that's $45 (gulp!) - I think I could probably do without one.


Thanks for the welcome mad cook.  Yes, good for low carb or those on a diet. But ya know?  It's just good for anyone... don't HAVE to be on a diet... maybe just like to eat healthy. I love my pasta, but always make too much (I think maybe accidentally on purpose), and eat it all! I paid $15 US for that Veggetti Spiralizer at a Bed, Bath & Beyond Store here.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

Yesterday I watched an old episode of Julia and Jacques make potatoes. Jacques made a potato and onion casserole with chicken stock for the liquid. It look interesting. I think if I give the potatoes a head start in the microwave oven while I am slicing the onions it will cut down of the oven time. I love potatoes and onions. And you can never add too much garlic to anything. 

I have seen that episode a few times before. But I never thought I wanted to try his recipe for the potato. I was always more interested in the standard scalloped one that Julia made.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2014)

The dressing for this intrigues me:

Summer Macaroni Salad w/ Pancetta and Peas in a Lemon-Thyme Dressing


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> This isn't so much a recipe as just discovering something new. If you haven't yet discovered veggie noodles, I highly recommend.  I was standing in the checkout line at BB&B and the little veghetti spiralizer lured me in. That night I made zucchini noodles (or "zoodles") and had them with my home made Italian sauce and turkey meatballs. Next, it'll be lemon zoodles (fresh herbs, lemon, fresh garlic, white wine & a sprinkle of parm. with grilled shrimp and cherry tomatoes.  There are only 3 small meatballs in that pic... I cut them in half.



I have one of these:

Spirooli® Spiral Slicer - BedBathandBeyond.ca

I use it to make this recipe:

Zucchini Spaghetti and Tomato Sauce - Steven and Chris

I also use it to make a zucchini slaw. I've never thought to use it to make onion spirals. I don't use it except during zucchini season. It spends most of its time in the basement in the dark.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> The dressing for this intrigues me:
> 
> Summer Macaroni Salad w/ Pancetta and Peas in a Lemon-Thyme Dressing



That does sound good. I am getting a wee bit tired of my standard mayo/relish standby dressing. Printed.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 15, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I'm a big fan of increasing font size



*AND bolding the fonts!* Uses more ink of course, but better than mis-reading the measurement in a recipe.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 20, 2014)

pacanis said:


> ...That said, I just saw this on YT and and the chicken/sausage combination appeals to me, so I will be making it soon.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD-OO1du9C8


 
And I did. Over rice.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 20, 2014)

Now that looks absolutely scrumptious.    Thank you for sharing, pac.  I love grilled kebabs - next time I will get some chorizo and pair them with the chicken.  Lovely!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for the nice comment, Cheryl.
I like kebabs... now. I never really cared for them before, but the combination of meats and seasonings in this one is going to put it in roation. I'll cut and freeze the  chorizo and chicken in single kebab portions.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Can we get anymore off topic than we have here? This is an untried recipe collection thread.



Is that a challenge, because I love a challenge!  I read your post in the voice of Chandler Bing.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2014)

As I mentioned in another thread, I've never eaten rhubarb that I know of so I want to try a pie, this recipe got rave reviews

Fresh Rhubarb Pie Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I made it last night and will try it some time today.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2014)

bakechef said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I've never eaten rhubarb that I know of so I want to try a pie, this recipe got rave reviews
> 
> Fresh Rhubarb Pie Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> I made it last night and will try it some time today.




You show remarkable restraint.  You made it LAST NIGHT and haven't tried it yet???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2014)

Not a challenge, just a reminder to keep on topic...if you would like to go off, the Off Topic Forum is at your service.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> You show remarkable restraint.  You made it LAST NIGHT and haven't tried it yet???



I usually make pies a day before I plan to eat them, so that the filling can set up.  I don't like runny filling!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 21, 2014)

oops, could someone delete my post from last night?
I just realized that it's OT, since it's not a recipe I haven't tried anymore


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2014)

Rhubarb pie was a success!  It's official I like rhubarb pie!







The method in the recipe seemed to work well.  You take your sugar and flour, and mix them together, put a portion of the sugar and flour on the bottom, place the cut rhubarb on top of that then the rest of the flour/sugar mixture and dot with butter, place on the top crust.  Seemed to keep the rhubarb from releasing it's moisture too soon and kept the bottom crust from getting soft and gummy. 

Fresh Rhubarb Pie Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2014)

I haven't had rhubarb since I was a kid. And I loved it then. But I like that trick of putting some of the sugar/flour on the bottom crust. I usually brush with an egg and let it air dry before I put in the filling. Do you think it would work with blueberry pie? A family favorite. But like you, I hate it when it is runny.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2014)

Addie said:


> I haven't had rhubarb since I was a kid. And I loved it then. But I like that trick of putting some of the sugar/flour on the bottom crust. I usually brush with an egg and let it air dry before I put in the filling. Do you think it would work with blueberry pie? A family favorite. But like you, I hate it when it is runny.



I think that it would, it seems well suited to juicy fillings.

I make my peach pie from a Cook's Illustrated recipe where I place the cut up peaches in a bowl with sugar, let them sit for at least 30 minutes and drain off the juice, add the cornstarch and a bit of the juice, and bake, no soupy pie.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I think that it would, it seems well suited to juicy fillings.
> 
> I make my peach pie from a Cook's Illustrated recipe where I place the cut up peaches in a bowl with sugar, let them sit for at least 30 minutes and drain off the juice, add the cornstarch and a bit of the juice, and bake, no soupy pie.



Thanks for the tip on peaches. I love juicy peaches, but to eat right off the tree. Not in a pie. I now have hope that no more runny pies. My favorite thing to make. 

I have some cookie cutters that are Scandinavian in design. Someday I will get up the nerve to use them. They have a spring in them and I am not sure how to use them. They just looked interesting when I bought them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2014)

Really nice looking pie, Bakechef.


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 23, 2014)

This sort of goes along with another post about a dish I recently tried. That was zucchini noodles ("zoodles") and turkey meatballs.  In my search for more faux pasta recipes, I found one for zucchini ravioli which I knew I just had to try. I made it tonight.  I didn't have enough of my sauce left, so I threw some of the leftover cheese and spinach filling mixture into the sauce, and added a little vodka... Voila! al la vodka (or tonight's version of it). Below are the before and after pictures (before and after sauce and meatballs)..

[


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 23, 2014)

That looks yummy, JanetM!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 24, 2014)

This is also on my list to try when the zucchini and corn are ready in the garden:

Averie Cooks » Lightened Up Vegetable Lasagna Casserole


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 19, 2014)

Roasted Vegetable Galette With Olives Recipe - EverydayHealth.com


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have put this on my list since I have new potatoes and beans, beans, beans in the garden. Got the herbs, homemade red wine vinegar, and hope the cherry tomatoes are ready...and, I think I have some anchovies...

Summer Vegetable and Potato Salad with Anchovy Dressing Recipe - Jonathan Benno | Food & Wine


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2014)

And another one--without the pine nuts, I'll use almonds or walnuts.

Spiced Chickpeas with Yogurt and Pine Nuts Recipe - Marisa May | Food & Wine

Love chickpeas...


----------



## CraigC (Jul 31, 2014)

Venturing into Korean food.

Korean Food | Buldak | Hot & Spicy Chicken


----------



## DeandraAyu (Aug 1, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> [




THAT LOOKS AMAZINGGG!!! 

Now i want some, hahaha. 

Just stocked up on frozen berries and this recipe look oh so tempting 

https://www.donnahay.com.au/recipes/sweets/cakes/white-chocolate-and-berry-cheesecake





Let's talk food!


----------



## DaisyJean (Aug 3, 2014)

Did you stuff your zoodles with meat or cheese? I am making these this Tuesday and have found recipes for both. My sister always comes for dinner that day and I usually make a new recipe.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 3, 2014)

I want to try this recipe for Spaghetti with Grilled Eggplant, Tomato, & Onion.  It looks so fresh and simply delicious.  My pause has been that I need to use something in place of walnuts.  Some in the house do not like walnuts, but I think it will need a bit of a crunch.

~Kathleen


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 3, 2014)

Kathleen, toasted pine nuts would be a great sub for walnuts in that dish! My daughters don't care for walnuts either, but they love pine nuts. 

That DOES look good.  Our local farm stand has eggplant now, I will have to try that.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 3, 2014)

*Another Version of Zucchini Lasagna*

Here's another version of zucchini lasagna with zucchini being the 'noodles" that I want to try. A more traditional look. There have been some huge zucchinis in the garden. So big that I call them "zucchini on steroids".  One of those would probably do it. Link to the recipe is below the image.





*Zucchini Lasagna*


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 3, 2014)

DaisyJean said:


> Did you stuff your zoodles with meat or cheese? I am making these this Tuesday and have found recipes for both. My sister always comes for dinner that day and I usually make a new recipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


Sorry, I never saw this. Hopefully you found a recipe or just experimented. These were filled with cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Cardamom-Crumb Coffee Cake*


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 9, 2014)

Just saw this today. Now I must find a recipe. 

Doubles: A Fried Caribbean Secret You Should Know About | FWx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 11, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> I want to try this recipe for Spaghetti with Grilled Eggplant, Tomato, & Onion.  It looks so fresh and simply delicious.  My pause has been that I need to use something in place of walnuts.  Some in the house do not like walnuts, but I think it will need a bit of a crunch.
> 
> ~Kathleen



I made this tonight.  It turned out pretty good even though I used my griddle and not the grill.  The tomatoes caramelize and cook in the skins.  When chopped a bit, it makes a really nice tomato base that coats the pasta and other vegetables.  I used walnuts but crushed them as recommended.  They gave a nice flavor and hint of a crunch.

I believe the grill would have made it much better and I could have reduced the amount of oil.  Leftovers will be used as a side dish tomorrow!  I'll definitely make this again but will use the grill next time!

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks yummy!

I read a recipe earlier that uses chard leaves and stuffs them with what you would stuff peppers with.  Considering it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 12, 2014)

I love chard.  If you make stuffed chard, I want details.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 12, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> I love chard.  If you make stuffed chard, I want details.



PM'd you the recipe I got from Everyday Health.com.  It's called "Stuffed Chard With Fresh Marinara" if anyone else would like to look it up.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2014)

Bumping this to the top.

Today I came across a collection of some amazing looking recipes I want to try. I couldn't choose just one so I thought I'd post the whole collection for your viewing pleasure. 

The Greatest Chocolate Chip Cookies You've Ever Tasted - ZergNet

Scroll down for the collection.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2014)

JanetMlr said:


> Here's another version of zucchini lasagna with zucchini being the 'noodles" that I want to try. A more traditional look. There have been some huge zucchinis in the garden. So big that I call them "zucchini on steroids".  One of those would probably do it. Link to the recipe is below the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This recipe caught my eye!

I gave it a try this morning and what a soupy mess it was!  The taste was great so I decided to salvage it by pressing it under a layer of aluminum foil with a bread pan and a 12 inch cast iron skillet.  I was able to press most of the excess liquid out.  I will put a little fresh cheese on the top before I reheat it for dinner. 

I'm wondering I could salt and drain the zucchini overnight in the refrigerator or maybe oven roast the zucchini "noodles" before assembling the dish to eliminate the moisture.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I'm wondering I could salt and drain the zucchini overnight in the refrigerator or maybe oven roast the zucchini "noodles" before assembling the dish to eliminate the moisture.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!




After slicing the zucchini, sprinkle the slices with salt and let them sit for 30 minutes or so.  I layer them in a glas baking dish and salt each layer.    Then pat them dry with some paper towels.  You should be OK.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> After slicing the zucchini, sprinkle the slices with salt and let them sit for 30 minutes or so.  I layer them in a glas baking dish and salt each layer.    Then pat them dry with some paper towels.  You should be OK.



Thanks, Andy!

I did that, maybe not long enough.  I sliced them put them in a pyrex bowl with salt between each layer and then put another pyrex bowl on top of them.  I probably only did it for about 10 minutes and then I drained them and blotted them dry.  Next time I will give it an hour or so.  If that does not work I may just smear the slices with tomato paste and let the zucchini liquid mix with the paste to form a sauce.  I think the recipe is definitely worth a couple more tries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2014)

Aunt Bea, not quite the same, but wondering if it might work with zukes.  I salt my sliced cukes and onions with kosher salt and ice for freezer pickles for several hours, then rinse and drain REALLY well in a colander, otherwise they're too salty.  They turn out really crisp.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Most everybody knows I don't bake but when I saw this I just might. I have an abundance of super thin skin Meyer lemons on my tree and the thought of using the whole thing interests me. I'm lazy too.
> 
> Lazy Mary's Lemon Tart recipe on Food52.com



Glory be, Kayelle!  Thanks to the bumped thread, I see you posted this last year -- wish I'd seen it then.  I love the recipe; I only found it recently.  Meyers must be out of season now -- our local Publix had them for a while back during the summer but don't any more.  I'd never try this with regular lemons, so I'll just have to wait to make it the second time.  

A recipe that I'd like to try for the first time is called Hungarian Horns, with a yeast dough and nut filling.  Maybe for this Christmas.  I clipped it from some newspaper 20+ years ago, so I think it would be safe to post it if anyone is interested.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 1, 2014)

Before someone points out that it says 'new recipes,' -- well, it's new to *me*.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Glory be, Kayelle!  Thanks to the bumped thread, I see you posted this last year -- wish I'd seen it then.  I love the recipe; I only found it recently.  *Meyers must be out of season now --* our local Publix had them for a while back during the summer but don't any more.  I'd never try this with regular lemons, so I'll just have to wait to make it the second time.
> 
> A recipe that I'd like to try for the first time is called Hungarian Horns, with a yeast dough and nut filling.  Maybe for this Christmas.  I clipped it from some newspaper 20+ years ago, so I think it would be safe to post it if anyone is interested.



Lizzie, my Meyer's are almost all yellow on the tree now, and will be perfect around Christmas. They don't commercially ship well, so I'm glad you can find them. Yes, I'll make the tart again too.  They also make outstanding lemon bars..even I will bake with Meyer lemons.

I just saw this....wow, now this sounds wonderful too..

http://food52.com/recipes/4185-aunt-mariah-s-lemon-sponge-cups


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this thread up once again.  There's some really great reading, and I just came across a most interesting recipe I want to try. I specifically was thinking of *GG* who grows her own tomatillo's. Good golly this sounds great for this lamb lover..*and *it's low carb!
Lamb Stew with Tomatillos Recipe | D'Artagnan


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for bumping and for thinking of me, Kay! I just showed that lamb recipe to DH - he said, "I'd eat it."  I've bookmarked it. I have several pounds of frozen tomatillos from the garden. I think, though, that instead of straining the veggies out of the sauce, I'd purée it all together so we can eat them 

Here's another I bookmarked recently. It's also low carb. 

http://www.myrecipes.com/m/recipe/honey-soy-glazed-salmon-veggies-oranges


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I do too, but...but...but... how do you follow a recipe while you're actually making it?  I'm old fashioned enough to like to have the paper copy in front of me and write on it when I need to.  Or let it get splattered on.  lol



I immediately use the copy and paste onto a Word Document. I then make any changes to the format. The first thing I do is change the Font to one I can easily read and in a size that is consistent with other recipes. I always underline and Bold the name of the recipe in the center of the page. To the left, if it is a recipe that requires it go into the oven, I put "Preheat oven to ...." 

The *Ingredients* then list them in the order they are added to the recipe. If some of the ingredients are to be added later, I leave a space between the first ones and the one to be done later. Such as a cake. Dry ingredients, space, then the wet ones. 

Next comes the *Directions*. Each step is numbered. Sometimes the author has a couple of steps combined. I separate the steps completely.

It goes into my recipe file to the one that covers it. Desserts, Main Dishes, Salads, etc. 

If I don't do it when I first see the recipe, I may forget it and never go back to it until I need it. then I can't find it. 

Every so often I look through my recipe file and clean house. A recipe looked good when I first read it, but not so much now. So I delete it. 

If I decide to make the recipe, I use one of these after I have printed it out. 

http://www.amazon.com/Architec-RR3R...&qid=1451256125&sr=8-1&keywords=recipe+holder

I love it. I need all my counter space. And this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2015)

I clipped this recipe from Food52 the other day.  Some time back I tried a recipe from Giada diLaurentiis for a shot rib ragu.  It was fantastic so when I came across this one I had to see it for a future try.

Sounds good to me.

Genius Pork Shoulder Ragu (a.k.a. The Instant Dinner Party)


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks for bumping and for thinking of me, Kay! I just showed that lamb recipe to DH - he said, "I'd eat it."  I've bookmarked it. I have several pounds of frozen tomatillos from the garden. I think, though, that instead of straining the veggies out of the sauce, I'd purée it all together so we can eat them
> 
> Here's another I bookmarked recently. It's also low carb.
> 
> Honey-Soy-Glazed Salmon with Veggies and Oranges Recipe | MyRecipes.com Mobile



That looks great and thanks GG!

Once more, with the post after yours, someone needs to be reminded again to stay on topic with this thread.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 27, 2015)

I created an entire board on my Pinterest just for this, recipes I want to try:
https://www.pinterest.com/auntiedoni/are-you-kidding-me-were-doing-this/

Lemon Impossible Pie â€“ Lovefoodies

Remember Impossible pies?


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I clipped this recipe from Food52 the other day.  Some time back I tried a recipe from Giada diLaurentiis for a shot rib ragu.  It was fantastic so when I came across this one I had to see it for a future try.
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Genius Pork Shoulder Ragu (a.k.a. The Instant Dinner Party)



I have a silly question. I have made Pappardelle myself many times. But it is the one pasta I never see on the grocery shelf. Does any company make such a pasta? Or do you have to make it at home yourself each time? It is a really easy pasta to make so I don't consider it work. It is one of my favorite pastas.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 27, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have a silly question. I have made Pappardelle myself many times. But it is the one pasta I never see on the grocery shelf. Does any company make such a pasta? Or do you have to make it at home yourself each time? It is a really easy pasta to make so I don't consider it work. It is one of my favorite pastas.



Addie, I've found Pappardelle at Trader Joe's


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I created an entire board on my Pinterest just for this, recipes I want to try:
> https://www.pinterest.com/auntiedoni/are-you-kidding-me-were-doing-this/
> 
> Lemon Impossible Pie – Lovefoodies
> ...



Yer killin me sista! I'd adore a slice of that lemon/coconut impossible pie!
Do you think it would be good with buttermilk instead of milk? I'm reminded of my Texas Mom's buttermilk pie that was to die for!!


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, I've found Pappardelle at Trader Joe's



I have to see where the closest one is to me. There are so many products they have that I have wanted to try. So far I only know of one out in Newton. At least an hour away by public transit. There has to be one in town with all the Yuppie condos that have gone up these past ten years or so. In town is only 20 minutes away on its slowest day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 27, 2015)

Addie, take a look at Walmart too.
I've seen it many, many stores.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have a silly question. I have made Pappardelle myself many times. But it is the one pasta I never see on the grocery shelf. Does any company make such a pasta? Or do you have to make it at home yourself each time? It is a really easy pasta to make so I don't consider it work. It is one of my favorite pastas.



Addie,

Look for Delverde in your Italian specialty stores.

Pasta Delverde - PRODUCTS


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 27, 2015)

What stores are near you Addie?
Try googling them to see if they carry it, rather than trying to hunt around in your scooter...


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> What stores are near you Addie?
> Try googling them to see if they carry it, rather than trying to hunt around in your scooter...



Thanks to both of you and will do. I think Market Basket just may carry it also. If they do I am definitely going to get me some. 

If we get the snow that they say we are this week, my scooter will be parked until spring. Can't take it out with snow on the ground. I never know from block to block if the handicap access at each corner has been cleared. If not, I am stuck to drive it in the street until I find a corner with access. The law is very clear in Boston. You MUST shovel your sidewalk within so many hours after the snow stops and if you live near a handicap access you are required to shovel that as well. Good luck with that. Although it has been getting better each year. If you don't shovel, the city will do it and add the cost to your tax bill at the end of the year.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 27, 2015)

kgirl, that lemon pie has me drooling.  Andy, the pork ragu looks and sounds so good.  I just re-read through this thread - I know I have so many recipes I want to try, now I want to go look through my 'to try' folder.  
Thanks for reviving this, Kay.


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, take a look at Walmart too.
> I've seen it many, many stores.



Folks think Walmart is everywhere. But not here in Boston. Spike has an account with Walmart and he goes up Route 107 about once a month. So I will have him look for me. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 27, 2015)

*Kayelle*, thanks for bumping this thread. I never noticed it when it was floating around the first time. Unfortunately, I've spent an inordinate amount of time reading it and clicking on all the recipes I'll never find time to make. Like many of you, I, too, have a list of recipes I'd like to try. My laptop folder is titled "Soon-to-be Dinners". Wishful thinking, the "soon" part. 


***********************************

I belong to a Facebook food group - just one, although it looks like there are scads of them. Anyway, there have been a couple of times someone has made a Portuguese dish called "Bacalao" that looks interesting. There are enough Portuguese decent people living around us that the local Market Basket carries the salted cod all of the time. After wandering around the interwebs, I've settled on two recipes that sound good - or at least pieces and parts of them. I'll probably cherry-pick the parts of each recipe that sound more appealing and come up with my own version. Hopefully I don't create a mess! 
*
 Bacalao a la Vizcaina (Basque Style Codfish Stew)*

*Seafood Stew that Reminds Us of Portugal*

*****************************


*Addie*, the three closest TS's near you: 
TJ's Boston - Back Bay (510)
899 Boylston St 

748 Memorial Dr 
Cambridge, MA 02139

1317 Beacon St 
Brookline, MA 02446

You need to make friends with Google. I found this in no time.


----------



## creative (Dec 28, 2015)

I was searching for how to use smoked salmon for a buffet and came across this recipe which looks interesting and provides a healthier base.  I may use creme fraiche instead of the yogurt.

Smoked Salmon & Cucumber Appetizer Recipe w/ Caper Yogurt | Cookin' Canuck


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have to see where the closest one is to me. There are so many products they have that I have wanted to try. So far I only know of one out in Newton. At least an hour away by public transit. There has to be one in town with all the Yuppie condos that have gone up these past ten years or so. In town is only 20 minutes away on its slowest day.


is there a fresh pasta shop nearby?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 2, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I created an entire board on my Pinterest just for this, recipes I want to try:
> https://www.pinterest.com/auntiedoni/are-you-kidding-me-were-doing-this/



Well, I tried one the recipes from my Pinterest board, meh, it was not what I had my mouth all set for...





https://www.pinterest.com/pin/480900066440819667/

I was so excited when I pulled these babies from the hot box, let it cool and popped one in my mouth, quality control dontcha know... I was disappointed.
Although, I must say, I took these over to the neighbors for NYE cocktail party and they were gone in a heartbeat...
I pilled a Christmas Tray sky high with these bites and walked around the room with them, offering an appetizer to one and all, introducing myself... this gal asks me, "Are you the waitress? Dear, I'd really need another Gin and Tonic." 
BAHAHA!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 2, 2016)

Those sure do look good to me, kgirl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 2, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Those sure do look good to me, kgirl.



Yeah, ya know Cheryl, I thought so too, but they're just missing something... dunno ... oh I know, I FORGOT to put in the 2 Garlic Cloves 
no but, something else is missing, some recipes I've read for S-A dip call for sour cream and a pinch of cayenne or red pepper...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yeah, ya know Cheryl, I thought so too, but they're just missing something... dunno ... oh I know, I FORGOT to put in the 2 Garlic Cloves
> no but, something else is missing, some recipes I've read for S-A dip call for sour cream and a pinch of cayenne or red pepper...



Oh yeah, a little bit of heat would perk them right up. They do look tasty


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 2, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh yeah, a little bit of heat would perk them right up. They do look tasty



...that's what I was thinkin' GG


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> is there a fresh pasta shop nearby?



I can purchase fresh pasta at my supermarket. Or I can make my own when I am in the mood.


----------



## di reston (Jan 3, 2016)

I find salting, drying and dredging on flour does the trick both with zucchini and aubergines if you're doing an aubergine parmigiana

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast  Oscar Wilde


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2016)

di reston said:


> I find salting, drying and dredging on flour does the trick both with zucchini and aubergines if you're doing an aubergine parmigiana
> 
> di reston
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast  Oscar Wilde



And I prefer salting and pressing them and then rinsing the salt off. After that I prefer dipping them in egg only after drying the strips as much as possible.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 3, 2016)

Addie said:


> I have a silly question. I have made Pappardelle myself many times. But it is the one pasta I never see on the grocery shelf. Does any company make such a pasta? Or do you have to make it at home yourself each time? It is a really easy pasta to make so I don't consider it work. It is one of my favorite pastas.


or, you could make a big batch ond dry it or freeze it in portions.


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> or, you could make a big batch ond *dry it *or freeze it in portions.



I have done that in the past.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 26, 2016)

pacanis said:


> I print out recipes I want to make or have made.
> So if anyone wants to see one they will have to come over and rifle through about 200 pages that aren't in any particular order
> 
> That said, I just saw this on YT and and the chicken/sausage combination appeals to me, so I will be making it soon.
> ...



Yumm.... 
Just seen the whole thread found so many new recipes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 26, 2016)

Mexican Cornbread – What's for Dinner Moms?

I plan on making this casserole very soon, 
with a twist of my own of course


----------

